# window louver kit



## fat bastard GTO (Nov 7, 2009)

does anyone know of a window louver kit for the GTO. I have a silver GTO with Black interior and think a black window louver kit would look good on it.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Nothing available, Tint the windows instead.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Trying to turn it into a mustang fastback?


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah i would love to have one! I grew up seeing a lot of muscle cars with them amd even some you never thought of!! Like my 1989 Saab 900 turbo carlsson!! Even my next project car, a 1980 Fiesta 2 door lime Green has a rear window louver!! I may even try to make a set work that i have this fall! will post photos if i can get it to work!!:seeya: The saab is wearing a Factory saab aero kit with whale tail!! all factory Saab!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

cpr said:


> Yeah i would love to have one!* I grew up seeing a lot of muscle cars with them *amd even some you never thought of!! *Like my 1989 Saab 900 turbo carlsson*!! Even my next project car, a *1980 Fiesta 2 door lime Green* has a rear window louver!! I may even try to make a set work that i have this fall! will post photos if i can get it to work!!:seeya:


Sorry man, but saying either one of those is a Muscle car is just too funny!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Rukee be carefull, ill race ya for pinks against that old goat you have with my saab!! i only have a 4 cylinder turbo!! Muscle come in all shapes and sizes!! A lot of those tuners!? are fast!! I also said some you never thought of? porsche,ferrai, pantera,lotus and more are they muscle or ?/Im just saying theres a lot of company that wear a rear window louver!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

We had a turbo 900, it ate the stick trannies like they were candy. Huge money for those and huge torque steer too. I wasn't too impressed.
I had a couple SAAB Sonics(sp?), had the Ford V-4 engine that ran backwards for the FWD. Had a lever under the dash that made the tranny freewheel on decel. Those cars were low and fast. But I still would run them.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Saab sonics were fun as the volvo p1800. I sgree with the torque steer but you can work on that. Ive never had problems with the tranny!! We are cranking up the turbo and power its fun! Andrew saab in princeton has been doing a lot of work on it! It goes back in this winter for a complete motor mods /rebuild to get the Hp up!


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm gonna have to back ruk on this one there is a difference between a fast car and a muscle car. A muscle car is a car that is NA by most standards and is a v8. For it to be a muscle car you gotta hear a big cube engine roar. No disrespect but I agree with ruk.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

Just looked up the def of muscle car and thought it was awesome that the cars they have pictured on wikipedia were a 1966 gto and a roadrunner.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

and i have the road runner =D


----------



## lackneramanda (Jul 7, 2011)

I have been looking to find a set of rear window louvers for the C4 Vette. It is a one piece wraparound. does anyone know where you can find one at.

___________________


----------



## 8mydust05 (Aug 29, 2011)

Personally I don't think the louvers would look good on the new GTO. Don't think it would look all that well with the curves of the car.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*maybe someday on my GTO*

Really need a rear window Louver!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

cpr said:


> Really need a rear window Louver!!


http://www.gtoforum.com/283894-post12.html
Do you just post those same pics in every thread?:lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

He wants us to admire those giant chrome circles on the rear of his car haha


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was just being facetious but I've been on this site since April 2009 and I could have sworn that I've seen those very same pictures posted off and on more than just a few times in those 2+ years.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

cpr said:


> Really need a rear window Louver!!


Thought you sold it? Or were selling it...


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Poncho Dan said:


> Thought you sold it? Or were selling it...


IIRC his dad (or stepdad) whom, I guess was the original 'cpr', sold it to him.


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Window louvers= pointless pieces of crap. They may "look" cool on a mustang but even if you did find a set of louvers for a GTO have fun with that stupid blind spot your gonna have instead of a window. Oh and nice chrome circles..


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Here you go. Just use the sticker. Looks just as bad ass!

Auto Trim DESIGN - Pontiac GTO - Holden/Vauxhall Monaro/VXR8 Simulated Window Louver Decal Set 1

LMFAO!


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

Falco21 said:


> Here you go. Just use the sticker. Looks just as bad ass!
> 
> Auto Trim DESIGN - Pontiac GTO - Holden/Vauxhall Monaro/VXR8 Simulated Window Louver Decal Set 1
> 
> LMFAO!


priceless!! haha and for 50 bucks i just cant resist!! :lol:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

muddobberz said:


> Window louvers= pointless pieces of crap. They may "look" cool on a mustang but even if you did find a set of louvers for a GTO have fun with that stupid blind spot your gonna have instead of a window. Oh and nice chrome circles..


Pointless? They are functional. I would hardly call keeping the blazing sun off the seats and rear area where it gets that hot you can't keep your hand on the seats pointless. The sun destroys leather, how many on here have had their rear seat covers destroyed because of the sun? Granted not all 100% of the ruined seats are sun related but to the many who live in the desert areas and southern states where heat is a major issue would have had their seats saved if they had louvers. Those louvers were originally designed and installed to keep the extreme heat off the rear of the cars like Mustang, NOT to look cool. They do look nice on the back of Mach 1's etc though.

They would not fit well on this GTO and I think they'd look ridiculous but they would be fully functional at reducing the extreme heat from the large window. Tinting helps but you have to be careful not to impede the rear defrost wiring with hot spots. Pointless pieces of crap? Not hardly.


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

HP11 said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/283894-post12.html
> Do you just post those same pics in every thread?:lol:


Well Yes!! really do not get the Gto out Much never did!! Sorry for those simple photos!! Yes the Gto is Now Gone. At 55 sad to say i have decided to go Porsche. had the chevys, corvettes Gto, ford fairlane, 390, 47 chevy, 56 nomad, Amx. javelin, Volvo, saab turbo, and many more!! The Porsche Expensive yes but very well made!! Just a fun car. so Do what you guys do best on here!! Enjoy your gto and Thanks for all those wonderfull comments!!:seeya:seeya p.s Stock is Boring , but it seems here anything but STOCK will get you into trouble with these Purists?? A little or mild custom is the American way to be different!! Enjoy your Rides!!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Interesting retort. There was nothing serious in my comment (note the smiley), it was just an observation so I'm not sure why you went the way you did but leave me out of it....please!:cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

cpr said:


> Well Yes!! really do not get the Gto out Much never did!! Sorry for those simple photos!! Yes the Gto is Now Gone. At 55 sad to say i have decided to go Porsche. had the chevys, corvettes Gto, ford fairlane, 390, 47 chevy, 56 nomad, Amx. javelin, Volvo, saab turbo, and many more!! The Porsche Expensive yes but very well made!! Just a fun car. so Do what you guys do best on here!! Enjoy your gto and Thanks for all those wonderfull comments!!:seeya:seeya p.s Stock is Boring , but it seems here anything but STOCK will get you into trouble with these Purists?? A little or mild custom is the American way to be different!! Enjoy your Rides!!


What a douche


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> What a douche


In other words.......


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

cpr said:


> Well Yes!! really do not get the Gto out Much never did!! Sorry for those simple photos!! Yes the Gto is Now Gone. At 55 sad to say i have decided to go Porsche. had the chevys, corvettes Gto, ford fairlane, 390, 47 chevy, 56 nomad, Amx. javelin, Volvo, saab turbo, and many more!! The Porsche Expensive yes but very well made!! Just a fun car. so Do what you guys do best on here!! Enjoy your gto and Thanks for all those wonderfull comments!!:seeya:seeya p.s Stock is Boring , but it seems here anything but STOCK will get you into trouble with these Purists?? A little or mild custom is the American way to be different!! Enjoy your Rides!!


I agree that they are functional, but style has implicit guidelines of what fits and doesn't fit. This is true of style as it relates to architecture, clothes, cars, etc. The GTO is built on a euro-style luxury platform. As such it takes well to modifications in that direction. It also takes modifications well in the direction of a performance coupe...subtle spoilers and splitters. However it does not have the bones of a traditional muscle car, eg flared fenders, side sculpting, flat rear deck, flat roof, and flat hood. Therefore style elements that are unique to traditional muscle cars just don't match: side scoops, rear louvers, billet grilles, side louvers, etc. The point is if you only see the style element in a traditional muscle car (or a conversion van) then it's not a good fit on another style of vehicle. Just because a GTO is named after a traditional muscle car doesn't mean that you should try to make it look like one. It will look ridiculous.

I am a new owner of a GTO and a GT500. My GT500 is American Muscle all the way: loud borla exhaust, side scoops, front splitter, huge wheels and tires, billet interior, etc. (and btw there is still no way in heck that i would put a rear louver on my GT500).

My GTO is all "coupe": small carbon fiber spoiler, paint-matched rear insert, humming-wailing Corsa exhaust.
I wont mate the style of the two cars and create a mule...

There are not many GTOs on the road. Let's keep them classy and keep the values up.



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Most of us get that. Why bother to explain it to someone who brags about himself and what he has and has had, and thumbs his nose at the site. If he really is gone, then good riddance. But I doubt that he is since many say 'see ya' and the hang around at least long enough to read the comments.


----------



## awake (Aug 9, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Most of us get that. Why bother to explain it to someone who brags about himself and what he has and has had, and thumbs his nose at the site. If he really is gone, then good riddance. But I doubt that he is since many say 'see ya' and the hang around at least long enough to read the comments.


Because hopefully the next person that considers window louvers will read this thread and understand why it's a bad idea 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

As I said, most of us get that. My comment wasn't really about window louvers, however, but I'll leave it alone now.


----------

